# Help Licon procut 55



## kd4gij (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking for help with this plasma. Flame looks good, But it takes a couple try's to get the arc to transfer and once it does it stops . Can't get it to cut consistent .  We are running on nitrogen so I know the air is clean and dry.
.Oh the machine has been seating for 4 or 5 years in a corner of the shop. I took the cover off and blew all the dust out. An trying to cut 1/4" plate so it should cut like butter.


----------



## foleda (Jun 20, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Looking for help with this plasma. Flame looks good, But it takes a couple try's to get the arc to transfer and once it does it stops . Can't get it to cut consistent .  We are running on nitrogen so I know the air is clean and dry.
> .Oh the machine has been seating for 4 or 5 years in a corner of the shop. I took the cover off and blew all the dust out. An trying to cut 1/4" plate so it should cut like butter.


I'm not a welder so take this with a grain of salt.  It sounds like a poor ground connection to me.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 20, 2017)

Well the plate is new no rust  clamped to a 3" angle iron table and ground clamp about 1ft from gutting area to the plate and table. Ground cable looks in good shape. I guess it could be bad inside the insulation.


----------

